# WANTED: Tips for Showing Boer Goats



## chloes

Any of you wise old goat breeders have tips for show Boer goats? getting them ready for show? Things to do? things not to do? 
If you do, they would be MUCH appreciated!!! I"m also open to any of your super secrets on making them look fabuluse like you do! HEHE :-D


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

If you want tips on show goats... It mainly depends on feed and genetics. Once you have a great stuctured show goat you need o find a type of feed. Ive shown for 7 years now and have found that purina show feed is a great choice. Purina impulse is by far a great feed to bulk your goats. You should not or feed just a little amount of hay because it does give them a gut or big belly. When you feed your show goats you need to place you feed buckets off the ground where te goats have to stand on their hind legs to eat(this helps to get leg muscle an could help to brace). We walk our goats almost everyday and the days we don't we usually put them on a treadmill on a steep incline for short bursts of speed. You can have them pull a wagon or even drag milk jugs filled with water! When you are going to show you need to shave your goat a week or so before so the hair grows out just right. When we get to go to a show we buy the clear gatorades at the store and mix a bottle of the gatorade into the water bucket to give them energy.<be sure to do this once or twice at home so they get used to the taste> we wash our goats as soon as we get to the show and put then in a goat sleeve or jacket type thing so they don't get dirty. Right before you show we feed them a little bit and give them straight gatorade so they feel full and arnt sunk in. After we get out of the show ring we feed them a little bit more so they associate showing as a good thing. Thats about it with showing. The more time you spend with your goat depends on how good you do. You could have a jam-up goats but if you don't work with him then you won't do good in the ring.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dani-1995

Does, bucks or wethers? I have tips according to gender!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'd be happy to share some tips and info depending on what you are showing!  (bucks, does, wethers) If it is bucks/does, will you be showing at ABGA shows? If you have wethers I won't be able to help much if at all.


----------



## OakHollowRanch

I'm interested in learning about showing market whether a as well. This is the first time for my sister and I.


----------



## Dani-1995

What are some specific questions you have? Clipping, washing, feeding, exercising, bracing ect?


----------



## Used2bmimi

Dani, maybe you could share something about bracing. Specifically my kids want to know how to train them to brace and how to know if they are doing it well, or even if they are doing it right. Not trying to hijack the thread, but since it is related....?


----------



## chloes

I'll mostly be showing does and doelings. At a fair.


----------



## chloes

Also, can anyone tok about bracing for me? Also exercising? 

You know all those awesome goats at the big shows and things that have the hugest muscles and hind quarters, how do they get like that???!!!??? I know part of it is their genes but that can't be all !!! It is like that are on steroids or something. Maybe it is just their hair cut? Maybe its a secret. HEHE any one want to share their secrets?


----------



## Dani-1995

First off does aren't braced unless they are in a wether dam show. It should be stated on entry forms if it is a wether dam show, otherwise don't brace. I usually start by just grabbing by the head like a lamb showman would. No collar, or anything... Maybe a halter in case its a crazy one that will slip away but other wise just by the head. Put your knee in front of the goat, push into them and then pull their front feet off the ground while pushing them down. This would be much easier to understand in a video. Usually I just keep pushing them around and backing them in braced position until they push back. It takes a few times but they will brace like pros after that. Some are harder to train than others so just be consistent. Also, once they catch on to pushing with their feet up, start lowering them so they brace on all fours. Once I have them pushing good I start with setting feet... Usually I only need to set back feet because the position of my leg sets their front legs. Be careful on foot placement... Just because your goat wants to stretch out or wants to set up square does NOT mean that's how he looks best. If you share pictures I will suggest different poses for them... However I can't be certain unless I see them in person. But I will try! 

Exercise... This only goes as far as the feeding program. There are tons of supplements, most very pricey but they work. I have my favorite products that I use but you have to learn when to use them. Learn when your goat has enough cover to lean him out on a high protein diet with loads of running. I have drenches, powder supplements and even things bought at TSC I feed, just depending on what I need my goats to gain/lose/change. I can help you find out what that is, but ultimately it coms down to handling and knowing your own animal. I use a combo of dogs and chariot, both on all fours and raised. Usually start at 5-10 mins, changing speed through out and work up to 15 mins of constant change in speed and pace. This builds killer expression! Never just walk or just run, always keep it changing some. 

Also, some goats have bad rack shape. For those, don't use the chariot raised and don't feed at a raised feeder. It weakens the muscle in the rack because it is over used, causing it to become stale... which basically means flat.


----------



## Dani-1995

Does and bucks can look really different with hair cuts. Wethers, not so much. You can glue legs (really messy and hard to do and only for really big shows), use baby powder and pink oil to hide speckled pigmentation, shine hooves with oil... But that's about it. There are other products I use on some goats but usually that's all


----------



## OakHollowRanch

I don't meant to hijack the thread or anything, but I can't walk or run much with my wether because he won't move! How do you teach them to walk? Thanks for all the awesome advice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay great! All I show is does and sometimes a buck or two. I've been actively showing for about 5 years.. 8 years total.  It's a lot of hard work but a lot of fun too.  

You probably know most of this stuff... but I'll mention it anyway!  

I'd first make sure your show goats lead well... that's pretty much square 1.  I heard an ABGA judge say early this year "goats look their absolute worst while being drug". SO true! Feed is also huge. If you're goat isn't in good weight you're positively going to place down in the class. Feed a high protein grain to help with muscle mass... alfalfa is great for putting weight on too. 

I usually keep my show goats clipped at least 2 weeks before the show. Then do a touch up clip and bath on the day before the show. I'd also suggest bathing fairly regularly to prevent staining... I've recently started washing some of my goats ON show day as that really fluffs them up! Pink oil is great to fluff hair too. I spray them with that, brush it in then blow it out right after a bath. Spray it on and brush it in while they are still wet... 

Corn oil on the horns looks really nice!! 

Clipping out the hock area really adds some pop to the rear leg muscle... I think I have the on the clipping chart on your other thread? 

In the show ring... sometimes it looks really great to set the goat's rear leg on the side you are standing on up a few inches further than the other rear leg. I do this ALL the time!  It helps the goat put more weight on the leg the judge is looking at too which adds more muscle look....


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

How I train my animals by pulling on the halter and walk a few steps.
After the guy have walked a couple of steps,then love on him.(Hugging,petting, praising etc.)You should do this about 15 mins. Before you walk you should try him to a post for about 45 mins. While you are watching him so he will not kill him self(It has not happen at our farm) Hope that this helps OakHollowranch


----------



## OakHollowRanch

cowgirlboergoats said:


> How I train my animals by pulling on the halter and walk a few steps.
> After the guy have walked a couple of steps,then love on him.(Hugging,petting, praising etc.)You should do this about 15 mins. Before you walk you should try him to a post for about 45 mins. While you are watching him so he will not kill him self(It has not happen at our farm) Hope that this helps OakHollowranch


Thanks, I will try that. So far (I have only had him since Saturday), I have been using a dog collar to lead him. I will be buying a halter tomorrow!


----------



## Dani-1995

I halter train first and when they get the idea I will start using the show collar. Mine come skittish so the hugs and praise don't work. Just talk quietly and be calm with them. Normally once training is over were buddies


----------



## chloes

what did you mean by I use a combo of dogs and chariot? What are dogs and chariots? 
( i feel stupid)


----------



## chloes

Thanks so much you guys!!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

They use dogs to chase the goats around in a circular/ track like arena - goats and dogs are separated by fencing, so goats on inside, dogs on outside.

Chariots- goats pull them with weights in them or people riding them. Some people call them carts.


----------



## Dani-1995

The chariot I use is pulled behind a mower or 4 wheeler, goats can either have feet up or I flip the hitch and run them on all four legs. I'll get a picture


----------



## chloes

Oh, ok cool! So does walking them up hills work too? That's what I've herd. But then that meens I have to walk with them. :scratch:

What did you meen about glueing legs?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Chloes, if this is your first year, use it as a learning experience, and just have fun. Don't get too technical IMO, you'll start to learn what works for you vs. what works for other people.
Like gluing. IMO I wouldn't even worry about that right now. Unless you are going to a big fancy show, it's really not a big deal. Gluing just makes the legs look bigger/bulkier, but some shows don't even allow it.

My oldest daughters wether is very stubborn and doesn't like to walk. 
She exercises him by walking him on his hind legs, looks like they are dancing, it's hilarious! They'll do a few laps with her walking backwards, then she'll stop and push on him and make him walk backwards. He takes a few steps, then pushes against her <sort of like bracing on his hind legs>, he'll eventually take a few steps backward, then push against her again, etc. etc. they do a lap, then start over.

My son's wether is a lazy boy. He found that his wether doesn't like the broom with a broken handle that we keep on the side porch. So, my son uses that, when he bulks/doesn't want to go forward, he gives him a smack on the rump with the broom to get him moving forward. Works very well, and doesn't hurt him  Doesn't work for everyone though. My daughter tried today, and her goat still refused to move, I told her to do the back legs instead as whacking him on the butt with no positive results IMO is useless and abusive, so you have to know when to stop and try something else.

A few little things...
*Make sure you have good clippers, makes life a little easier.

*Sand the horns if they have cracks with sandpaper, and you can add a little oil to make them shine, do this a 3-5 days before the first show, also helps to make sure tips aren't real sharp.

*Trim hooves 3-5 days before shows as needed, don't do it last minute and risk cutting too much and making your goat lame. I made this mistake once, trimmed a doe morning of the show, she was always good about her feet, but jerked her back foot that morning and I accidentally cut her, she was lame. Judge placed her 3rd instead of 2nd in a competitive class because of it. Had that happened 3 days earlier, she would have been fine on show day.

*Bathing - as mentioned bath a couple of times a week <my kids are slacking on this one!>.
We use mane/tail horse shampoo or Dawn dish soap is great. For whitening we use a whitening shampoo.
The kind we use is purple, you have to be fast, use only a little bit, and make sure you don't see any purple soap on the hair - you want white suds/bubbles, not soap spots because it can cause the hair to turn an off white/greyish color.
This stuff is good for show day, or for helping take out stains.

We also LOVE using a horse wash mitt on the does. We get them wet, sud them up with soap on a sponge and work it in, then use the wash mitt and scrub them down really well with the mitt.


----------



## Dani-1995

Gluing legs is where you use an adhesive spray and comb the hair upward. It's a little over kill for most shows. I would not recommend doing it unless it is a big show and you know someone who has done it before. Cattle people are good to ask for help. I have never glued for shows because I don't think it is necessary. However we will be gluing for state fair this year... Ours has gotten to be huge so we figure we might as well glue for it. 

Walking up hill will help some but really the constant change in speed is what builds the bulk.


----------



## Dani-1995

I agree with Candice. Have fun with it, ask lots of questions and don't worry yourself with little things.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I have a question. I notice when the kids are setting up their breeding goats, some tend to stand with their tail down.

So what is the spray you use to get the tail up? Or is there a household type item I can pick up to use? I don't want anything drastic or uncomfortable, but for my son's buck, he definitely needs it, he looks so much nicer with his tail up vs. down.


----------



## Dani-1995

There are two you can use. One is just green alcohol and the other is cool blue, that's what they use on their tops to make the skin tighten so they handle firmer. Both work pretty well but the green alcohol will be cheaper.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Dani-1995 said:


> There are two you can use. One is just green alcohol and the other is cool blue, that's what they use on their tops to make the skin tighten so they handle firmer. Both work pretty well but the green alcohol will be cheaper.


Thanks Dani! So do you get green alcohol from the grocery/pharmacy? lol I can't recall ever seeing it. Do you put the green alcohol in a spray bottle and just spray a tiny bit on before you go in the ring?


----------



## Dani-1995

I would think you can get it at a pharmacy or walmart... that's where I got mine. And yes, just put it in a spray bottle and maybe a squirting or two right before he goes into the ring. It tingles and feels cold so you might try it at home first to make sure he doesn't freak out too bad. I did it at a show with one of my wethers and he wigged.. He's scared of everything anyway so I'm sure that didn't help. Every one else just held there tails up and acted fine so I think it was just him being a big baby.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Dani, you are a wealth of information.....thank you!


----------



## Dani-1995

It's not a problem! I've had a ton of help to get where I am in goats, and from some very knowledgeable people.


----------



## Galligoats

Dani-1995 said:


> Does, bucks or wethers? I have tips according to gender!


I'm looking for help regarding showing Boer wether. My daughter is adamothat she wants a Boer wether but I'm trying to figure out how she can show it at the county fair this year since she does not want to sell it. She is a year too young to show w 4h. I'm so confused


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I would just get two pet wethers so she doesn't have to sell them. BE SURE TO GET TWO GOATS! Goats are herd animals and NEED a friend!


----------



## Galligoats

We have other goats. I’m just trying to figure out how she can show a wether Boer and not sell it


----------



## Jessica84

Go onto the county fair website and find their rules and what classes they offer. Every fair is a little different. Example: ours mini members can not show large livestock and they can not sell. They can enter small animals just to show but still not sell. Goats are considered large livestock. But they do offer a peewee showmanship where they can show goats and sheep, not cows or pigs. They also can not be a 4h member.
So look and see if her age is old enough to show showmanship in goats. If she is not then see if they offer peewee showmanship. Showmanship is where they judge the person not the animal, of course they do judge how well the animal is shown but you could have the ugliest goat ever made and it won’t make a difference in showmanship 
And yes you want minimum of 2 goats


----------

